

Starting a business in Iowa … isn’t hard - dannyaway
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/07/guest-post-starting-a-business-in-iowa-isnt-hard

======
chriskelley
I've often wondered why there hasn't been a start-up boom in Iowa City yet. I
was home two weeks ago, and the amount of growth Iowa City has seen in the
last 2-3 years is unbelievable.

If the town and the UofI put some solid focus on developing a ecosystem to
support entrepreneurship, the community could no doubt be the next Boulder.

------
A-K
As an Iowan, born and raised, I actually quite like "Silicon Prairie". This
line really stuck out:

"It's having the gumption to go do, rather than make excuses, which sets
entrepreneurs apart."

------
bbwharris
Being a transplant from the Midwest myself, I would love to see a tech boom
there. Great outdoor life, beautiful summers and nice people.

